# Seafood sauce over thin leguini.



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Obscenities have been screamed


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> 1 can ( 28 oz) whole Tomatoes,
> olive oil
> garlic
> italian seasoning
> ...


Do you make Cioppino or Boulliabasse?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks delicious, and your table is set so nicely.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your posts always make me hungry!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes Nikki, I make them both. 

I’ll let you guys in on a little secret...If you use red placemats or a red
table cloth the food tastes better! Really! :biggrin2:
This is especially true for Italian food!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Remember my antiposta from last week? 
Always serve antiposta on red! :biggrin2:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Cooked it up.

So much like what I already do, but the Italian seasoning is a new twist!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Here it is

I had to use frozen mussel meat; whole mussels are so much better I think because of the salty seawater in them.

But Great Great Grandma loves it anyway . . . .


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice, would love to try it!


----------

